# Backtrack Thread



## sarathsnair (Sep 19, 2011)

I just want to start a Backtrack thread in this forum. It is the tool aimed at digital forensics and penetration testing use. Any related queries and informations can be posted here.

now i am creating a bootable pendrive of backtrack and starting to use it

can any one knows how to start with backtrack ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 19, 2011)

Unetbootin to USB, boot from usb, login as root, have fun.


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 20, 2011)

what can we do with this software ?
what is the main purpose of this stuff ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 20, 2011)

What software?
Unetbootin? It's used to write Linux ISOs to USB. You can then use the USB to run your OS.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Sep 21, 2011)

Here's a video you may want to watch:

[YOUTUBE]SarTw2311m4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 21, 2011)

Prime_Coder said:


> Here's a video you may want to watch:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SarTw2311m4[/YOUTUBE]


Fixed the video for you.


----------



## nims11 (Sep 21, 2011)

using backtrack 5 just for fun right now.


----------



## sarathsnair (Nov 24, 2011)

nims11 said:


> using backtrack 5 just for fun right now.



how can it used for fun ?
for what purpose it can be used ?
tell me in detail


----------



## Assassin (Dec 10, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> how can it used for fun ?
> for what purpose it can be used ?
> tell me in detail



Well, I use it many times a day because I need so
In my university, its very difficult to connect to any available hotspot (600-700 active connections per hotspot sometimes ) so I used to clear enough bandwidth for youtube and stuff with the help of backtrack  a simple DDoS attack can kick everyone out.
I use it for many things, actually any thing, related to computer and internet.
You can easily find some great video tutorials on backtrack tools out there.
Explore the website BackTrack Linux - Penetration Testing Distribution to find out what you can do with BackTrack


----------

